# Rant



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Someone came up to the NMR booth today and was petting Tessa. The woman asked what brand she was. We told her she was a mix, likely Maltese and shih-tzu. She said "I know but what brand do they call that - you know, like a malti-poo?"

Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh I would have slapped her in my dreams!!! I hope she didn't waste paper filling out an adoption form...


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh sheesh! *face-palm* what "brand" is she? at least it was an opportunity to educate?!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Some people are just clueless.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

People are clueless!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

BRAND!? Oh my word.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I am the head of marketing in my company and I would NEVER call my baby a BRAND. Personally, I don't think this person derserves or should get a pup. Doesn't sound like a dog lover.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Plain ignorant as far as I am concerned!!! Some people just don't have a "brain" and I guess in this case this women was without one or very little.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG! Lord, help that poor woman.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, I think that's funny. Just ignorance making her sound so silly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yep, an opportunity to educate. One way to look at it is that you want people with those ideas to show up, (ideally hear what you are saying and learn something), other people already know. hopefully there will be fewer of them every time. Still, I hope you are not spending all day shaking your head.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:blink::blink: Brand? Oy!! Yes, an opportunity to educate. I take every chance I can to set the record straight.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*DumbBell********************


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What brand? You should have said "her brand is rescue!! The best brand around!". People can be pretty dumb!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

People can be pretty clueless! Hubby and I had Cozette at the garden nursery and someone came up and said what a pretty Yorkie she was! I said no, she's a Maltese, and she said she'd never seen a white Maltese! Yikes, LOL.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

socalyte said:


> People can be pretty clueless! Hubby and I had Cozette at the garden nursery and someone came up and said what a pretty Yorkie she was! I said no, she's a Maltese, and she said she'd never seen a white Maltese! Yikes, LOL.


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> People can be pretty clueless! Hubby and I had Cozette at the garden nursery and someone came up and said what a pretty Yorkie she was! I said no, she's a Maltese, and she said she'd never seen a white Maltese! Yikes, LOL.


 
LOL so funny


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

socalyte said:


> People can be pretty clueless! Hubby and I had Cozette at the garden nursery and someone came up and said what a pretty Yorkie she was! I said no, she's a Maltese, and she said she'd never seen a white Maltese! Yikes, LOL.


Yikes is right! :smilie_tischkante:..... 
You should have said ...well she's an albino... :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yikes... :angry: I agree with whoever said that this person is just plain ignorant... I would have had to try really, really hard not to roll my eyes at this woman...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Brand? :smstarz:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

You coulda said, "She's a Heinz. As in Heinz 57."

(do people still even use that term?)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL! Usually when someone asks what Tessa is I say that she's a rare three-legged dog. The use of the word "brand" threw me for a loop!


----------

